
Ask HN: What do we say? Memorandum of Understanding 170.1Mm2-001 [PRs Welcome] - decentrality
https://github.com/digitalextremist/experience.forever/blob/master/documents/memos/170.1Mm2-001.md
======
decentrality
Yes, there is one key presupposition there, that we actually are going to live
forever in some way.

At the absolute minimum, that is an _excellent_ way to think about outcomes
we'd actually benefit from.

If we have to be here forever, what do we do?

